

Ask HN: Any APIs for domain name booking?  - digamber_kamat

I have a cloudfuji like business where I let people create custom instances of a particular software.<p>Currently I give them *.myhost.com subdomain names but then I see a business opportunity in giving tlds. I want this process to be fully automatic since I am the only one working on this project.<p>Is there any ISP who sells domain names through APIs ?
======
baruch
I'd presume that any sane registrar will have it, I know my favorite registrar
(Gandi) has an API for resellers. I have never used it to testify on its
quality though.

------
PythonDeveloper
Name.com has a robust API. Godaddy has one through WildWestDomains.com, but
Name.com is a better business partner.

~~~
digamber_kamat
thank you.

